# Did I just kill my less than one day old Samsung Galaxy 4G?



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've tried flashing with ODIN to get it to a gingerbread ROM.
All went okay according to ODIN with green pass but nothing on screen.
And I can't get back to Download Mode. Whatever I press, pull or hold the screen is just blanked.
Odin won't detect it, and neither Heimdall.

Is it game over?


----------



## tinkerer (Jul 23, 2011)

You are _probably_ okay. These phones are apparently pretty hard to brick, thankfully. (Tip from me: _don't drink and flash_.)

Anyway, unplug your phone from USB (if it is) and pop out the battery. Make sure the other (non-phone) end of the USB is plugged into your computer.

Now, hold down the volume *up and down* keys and plug in your USB to the phone. You should go into download mode within seconds.

From there, I usually ODIN KG4 (with the .PIT /CSC/Phone/PDA files) to get a clean system that has GB bootloaders. Then I ODIN Dr Honk's KG4 kernel to get CWM, then use recovery to flash whatever ROM these wonderful devs have come up with.


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

Whenever I have trouble getting into download, I do the bat pull method of getting into download mode. You remove the battery, sim, and SD card. Make sure the phone is plugged in to your computer, you then hold the vol up and down buttons at the same time while sliding the battery into place. Make sure to continually hold the buttons down, if it slips for a second and doesnt go into download mode you should try again.


----------



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sadly I've already learned of these methods. I tred but the phone produces no reaction :-(

I'm waiting for a jig, but I have little hope.
Any other ideas?


----------



## htaak (Aug 9, 2011)

Have you rebooted your computer?


----------



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

htaak said:


> Have you rebooted your computer?


I have.
But device just keeps black screen at all time, ODIN shows no sign of detecting it.
:-(


----------



## bkoon1218 (Jul 9, 2011)

What GB ROM did you flash? I hope it wasn't KF1/2 or a non-SGS4G ROM.


----------



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

bkoon1218 said:


> What GB ROM did you flash? I hope it wasn't KF1/2 or a non-SGS4G ROM.


tried more than one, while it dd get me into download mode: kc1 , kh2 ...


----------



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jig doesn't work.

Game Over ! :-(
It's a multi-touch door stopper 

I think this ends my experience with Samsung Mobile.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

zagzag99 said:


> Jig doesn't work.
> 
> Game Over ! :-(
> It's a multi-touch door stopper
> ...


Wow... even a jtag won't fix it? You sure you didn't fash a malformed kernel file or something?

sent from the bowels of the interwebz via Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quicklara (Aug 31, 2011)

when you connect your sgs4g to the pc, the pc makes a sound, if it does still have solution,watch this video


----------



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

Unfortunately the phone is not getting into download mode with a jig that I bought for that purpose.
And the computer doesn't recognize it (pc sound or Odin detection)

At a last disparate act I took it to my local Samsung Mobile service, but I'm not in the US they are not selling this model and have no parts for it, so they already reduced my hopes even more.
Now it's all a matter of how good are their technicians in taking up the challenge of waking this device up.


----------



## quicklara (Aug 31, 2011)

your screen is totally black, no matter, try the usb jig, I Hise that the last time that happened to me,


----------



## quicklara (Aug 31, 2011)

http://droidangel.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-make-samsung-galaxy-s-download.htmltreated with 301K


----------



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

quicklara said:


> http://droidangel.bl...s-download.htmltreated with 301K


I already bought this: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/unbrick-download-301k-usb-mode-jig-for-samsung-t959-i9000-i897-m110s-i8700-i9100-93514
But as I said it didn't help :-(

Still waiting for a call from the local Samsung Service technicians.
Holding fingers crossed that they'd bring it to life although they are not dealing with this model, here they have only the Samsung Galaxy S model that has real button in the middle.
And apparently Samsung doesn't use the same parts/software on very similar models :-(

I never had issues with HTC.
It was a wrong decision to choose SGS 4G because of costs. :-(


----------



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

The samsung mobile service company called to say they revived the phone. I'll go pick it up tomorrow to see if they are for real.
Took them a week, and will cost me almost half the price I paid for it.
But at least they took the challenge of trying. I hope the next rooting/rom change I am going to do tomorrow will succeed.

Would like some suggestions on what actions I should follow to make it as safe as possible.


----------

